# Valentine's Day was a day with a screen full of blocks all day long



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I didn't work though due to a date with my hot wife


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

They even raised it to $22 an hour


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> They even raised it to $22 an hour


I'm in Chicago market and haven't seen that happened here.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Odd


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> I'm in Chicago market and haven't seen that happened here.


ditto!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

hes logistics

i think maybe they adjust rates more often


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

No increase in LA that I know of.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Houston had drivers returning packages over a hundred. Over 72 packages per 3hr block....


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow ok


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> No increase in LA that I know of.


My wh did.


----------

